# صلاة و طبيعة المسيح



## ياسر الجندى (13 نوفمبر 2020)

استوقفنى نص فى انجيل لوقا 6/12

6: 12 و في تلك الايام خرج الى الجبل ليصلي و 

قضى الليل كله في الصلاة لله

والتعليم الأثوذكسى  يعلم :إن اللاهوت لم يفارق 

الناسوت طرفة عين وذلك منذ اللحظة الأولى للحمل

وذلك حسب فهمى يتضمن أن فعل المسيح لايختص 

بأحدهما (ناسوت أو لاهوت) بل بكليهما

السؤال : هل مفهوم نص لوقا يتضمن أن اللاهوت 

سجد للاهوت ؟​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (13 نوفمبر 2020)

ناسوت رب المجد هو اللي سجد​


----------



## أَمَة (14 نوفمبر 2020)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> استوقفنى نص فى انجيل لوقا 6/12
> 
> 6: 12 و في تلك الايام خرج الى الجبل ليصلي و
> 
> ...




أعْجَبْتَني جداُ يا ياسر عندما قلت: "حسب فهمي". تواضع جميل.

أرد أولاً على سؤالك عن صلاة المسيح، ثم نأتي الى شرح التعليم. اللاهوت لم يسجد للاهوت عندما صلى المسيح. اللاهوت أصلا لا جسد له.

أما التعليم المذكور فقد جاء رداً على بِدَعٍ (من غير الدخول في تفاصيلها) فَصَلت بين لاهوت المسيح و ناسوته في طرق مختلفة، فأرادت الكنيسة أن نؤكد أن المسيح لم يكن أحياناً إلهاً و إنساناً أحياناً آخرى، بل هو إنسان و إله في شخص واحد منذ لحظة الحمل حتى الموت على الصليب و القيامة. شرح مختصر جداً. 

يتساءل الغريب عن المسيح، كيف يصلي المسيح و هو الإله؟ و هل الإله يصلي الى الإله؟  
الجواب: الإله لا يصلي الى الإله! المسيح يصلي كإنسان لأنه هكذا ينبغي أن يكون إنسانا كاملا، كما يقول الكتاب المقدس في عبرانيين الأصحاح 2: " 17. مِنْ ثَمَّ كَانَ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُشْبِهَ إِخْوَتَهُ فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ، لِكَيْ يَكُونَ رَحِيماً، وَرَئِيسَ كَهَنَةٍ أَمِيناً فِي مَا لِلَّهِ حَتَّى يُكَفِّرَ خَطَايَا الشَّعْب. "

حتى أن المسيح تعمد على يد يوحنا الملقب بالمعمدان ليس لأنه بحاجة لها فهو الإنسان الوحيد بدون خطية إنما ليتم كل شيء وفق إرادة الله. 

13. حِينَئِذٍ جَاءَ يَسُوعُ مِنَ الْجَلِيلِ إِلَى الأُرْدُنِّ إِلَى يُوحَنَّا لِيَعْتَمِدَ مِنْهُ.
14. وَلَكِنْ يُوحَنَّا مَنَعَهُ قَائِلاً: «*أَنَا مُحْتَاجٌ أَنْ أَعْتَمِدَ مِنْكَ وَأَنْتَ تَأْتِي إِلَيَّ!*»
15. فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ لَهُ: «اسْمَحِ الآنَ لأَنَّهُ هَكَذَا يَلِيقُ بِنَا أَنْ نُكَمِّلَ كُلَّ بِرٍّ». حِينَئِذٍ سَمَحَ لَهُ.
16. فَلَمَّا اعْتَمَدَ يَسُوعُ صَعِدَ لِلْوَقْتِ مِنَ الْمَاءِ وَإِذَا السَّمَاوَاتُ قَدِ انْفَتَحَتْ لَهُ فَرَأَى رُوحَ اللَّهِ نَازِلاً مِثْلَ حَمَامَةٍ وَآتِياً عَلَيْهِ
17. وَصَوْتٌ مِنَ السَّمَاوَاتِ قَائِلاً: «هَذَا هُوَ ابْنِي الْحَبِيبُ الَّذِي بِهِ سُرِرْتُ».


الكلام كثير في موضوع ناسوت المسيح و لاهوته، إنما حاولت الإختصار بقدر الإمكان. فلو لم أنجح في توصيل المعنى، ارجو الا تتردد في طلب المزيد من التوضيح.


----------



## Molka Molkan (14 نوفمبر 2020)

هناك إختلاف جذري لا يفهمه المسلمون للأسف، وهذا الإختلاف بين:
1. قيام كل طبيعة بـ ما تقوم به الطبيعة الأخرى.
2. قيام كل طبيعة بـ خواصها وهي متحدة بالطبيعة الأخرى.
الخطأ الذي يقع فيه المسلمون هو أنهم يفترضون أنه بما أن الطبيعتان متحدتان أنهما يقومان بالفعل.

مثال: الناسوت متحد باللاهوت.
الناسوت مات وهو متحد باللاهوت.
هل يعني هذا أن اللاهوت مات؟ الإجابة: لا.

بل نقول: أن الناسوت مات وهو متحدا باللاهوت.

*إحفظ هذه العبارة: الاتحاد بين الطبيعتين لا يعني ولا يؤدي إلى تأثر الطبيعتين بنفس الفعل.
*

الناسوت جاع (وهو متحدًا باللاهوت)          وهذا لا يعني ان اللاهوت (لأجل انه متحد) جاع هو أيضًا.
العبادة تُقدم للاهوت (وهو متحد بالناسوت) وهذا لا يعني أن الناسوت (لأجل أنه متحد) تُقدم له العبادة.
عشان كدا هاتلاقي الآباء مش ممكن يقولوا أن "اللاهوت مات".


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (14 نوفمبر 2020)

*للمسيح طبيعتين له ناسوته جسده ولاهوته روحه القدوس لم يتفارقا ابداً حتى عندما مات جسد المسيح اي ناسوته لاهوته هو الذي كان يدير الكون ويدير كل شئ فيه وعندما صلى جسد المسيح فلاهوته معه وصلى المسيح لابيه السماوي فإقنوم الله الابن هو صلى لاقنوم الله الاب اللذان هما مع اقنوم الروح القدس هم الله الواحد ذو الثلاثة أقانيم والله الواحد هو الذي تجسد بقوة الروح القدس ومن مريم العذراء وصار انساناً وهو الرب يسوع المسيح وهو ابن الله الوحيد ليس بمعنى كلمة ابن كما في البشر فتعبير الله الابن يعني كلمة الله المتجسد اي ان الله اتضع وارتدى ثياب بشريتنا ليصبح انساناً الذي هو يسوع المسيح ليخلص ما قد هلك ليكوت فداءا عن جنس بني البشر بأكملهم*​


----------



## خادم البتول (16 نوفمبر 2020)

أهلا وسهلا أستاذ ياسر عاش من شافك يا صديقي المشاكس!  شكرا لتعازيك الطيبة (والمشاكسة أيضا) ومرحبا بحضورك. 


*هل مفهوم نص لوقا يتضمن أن اللاهوت سجد للاهوت؟*

السؤال نفسه خاطئ يا أستاذ ياسر! إذا كان اللاهوت متحدا مع الناسوت لا يفارقه: أصبح السؤال عن اللاهوت منفردا، أو الناسوت منفردا، هو بحد ذاته *نفي *لهذا الاتحاد! مجرد *التفكير* في اللاهوت، أو في الناسوت، أيّهما بمعزل عن الآخر، تفكير يتناقض مع حقيقة اتحادهما! انظر إلى التناقض في عبارتك نفسها: 

*ذلك حسب فهمى يتضمن أن فعل المسيح لا يختص بأحدهما (ناسوت أو لاهوت) بل بكليهما.*

إذا كان هذا حقا فهمك فلماذا بعد ذلك مباشرة تقول:

*السؤال: هل مفهوم نص لوقا يتضمن أن اللاهوت سجد للاهوت؟*

إيه بقا اللي جاب سيرة اللاهوت تاني؟  كيف تقول إن «فعل المسيح لا يختص بأحدهما» ثم بعد ذلك مباشرة "*تخص*" أنت نفسك أحدهما بالصلاة والسجود، ولو في هيئة سؤال؟ هل ترى التناقض؟

المشكلة هنا ـ في فهمك وحتى في بعض شروحنا ـ هي أننا *نفصل *بين اللاهوت والناسوت دائما. لماذا؟ لأن العقل لا يفكر ولا يعمل إلا بهذه الطريقة. هناك *مفهوم *(concept) هو اللاهوت، مقابل مفهوم آخر هو الناسوت: هكذا ندرك *كليهما*. نحتاج لكي "نعقل" أي مفهوم، كالخير مثلا، إلى مفهوم مقابل هو الشر، الوجود مقابل العدم، التسيير مقابل التخيير، الخلاص مقابل الهلاك، وهكذا. هذه هي آلية العقل نفسها وطريقة عمله: عبر *المقابلة والمقارنة والتمييز *بين المفاهيم المختلفة. من ثم إذا اتحد اللاهوت والناسوت معا، وهما مفهومان متقابلان، عجز العقل تماما عن فهم هذا الاتحاد، بل ربما اعتبره حتى تناقضا محالا. 

وقد يؤمن العقل بذلك غيبا، أو يقبله مؤقتا كما في حالتك لأجل الفهم، ولكن بكل حال يستمر العقل في *التفكير *بنفس طريقته التي لا يملك سواها، أي عبر المقابلة والمقارنة والتمييز ـ ومن ثم *الفصل *ضمنيا ـ بين اللاهوت والناسوت!


من هنا ندرك لماذا أصر قديسنا الكبير كيرلس ـ على خطى القديس أثناسيوس ـ على *الطبيعة الواحدة *للسيد المسيح: ببساطة لكي لا ينقسم المسيح هكذا إلى لاهوت وناسوت كما يفرض العقل. هذا التفكير بحد ذاته كما أشرنا هو *نفي ضمني *لاتحادهما، ومن ثم فأي استنتاج يترتب عليه هو *بالضرورة استنتاج خاطئ *(وهو بالضبط ما وقع فيه النساطرة)!

*الصواب بالتالي هو أن هذا الوحـدة نفسها دون انقسام ـ هذا الكلمة المتجسد، أو الإله المتأنسن، هذا *"*المسيح*"* باختصار ـ هو الذي كان يصلى. هو الذي، دون انقسام، فتح الأعين وأبرأ المرضى وأقام الموتى وجاء بكل تلك المعجزات الباهرة. وهو الذي، دون انقسام، مات في النهاية وقبر وقام! *

***

من ناحية أخرى ـ وهذا هو قلب *المفارقة *ـ لا يئول اتحاد اللاهوت والناسوت إلى اختلاطهما (كالقمح والشعير) أو امتزاجهما (كالماء والخمر) أو تغيّرهما إلى طبيعة أخرى مفارقة للطبيعتين، بل *يبقى اللاهوت لاهوتا والناسوت ناسوتا* رغم اتحادهما. لماذا؟

ببساطة لأن اتحاد اللاهوت والناسوت لا يعني "اجتماع" الطبيعتين معا، كما يجتمع القمح مع الشعير أو الماء مع الخمر. هذا أيضا ضرب من التفكير الخاطئ رغم شيوعه. بالأحرى نقول إن *الإله ذاته *"*تأنسن*"! نقول «*الله ظهر في الجسد*». نقول «*الكلمة صار جسدا*». لذلك تحديدا «*مَن رآني فقد رأي الآب*». بل أكثر من ذلك «*أنا والآب واحد*»! وهكذا لم يجتمع اللاهوت مع الناسوت حقا، بل لا فرق في الحقيقة بين اللاهوت والناسوت في هذه الحالة (الفرق فقط بعقولنا)! هذا هو نفسه السبب أنهما لم ينفصلا أبدا بعد ذلك. *لماذا لم *"*يترك*" *الله هذا الجسد *بعد انتهاء مهمته على الأرض،كما يسأل البعض أحيانا؟ لأنه ليس مجرد جسد "*اتخذه*" أو "*حلّ*" فيه أو نطق من "*خلاله*"، بل بالحري "*تجسد*" سبحانه، *هو ذاته *تأنسن، *هو ذاته *المتجسد الظاهر في الجسد!

"*الإله*" إذاً ـ خالق السماء والأرض العليّ القدوس سبحانه ـ هو هو نفسه هذا "*الإنسان*" يسوع الماثل أمامنا بجسده!

هذا بالتالي هو قلب المفارقة حقا، لأننا لا نقول إن المحدود اجتمع مع اللامحدود في كيان واحد فحسب، بالحري نقول إن *المحدود هو نفسه اللامحدود *في آنٍ معا! أنا والآب *واحد*: لا اثنان، بل واحد لا ثاني له! لم يجتمع من ثم ابن الله مع ابن الإنسان في شخص المسيح، بل *ابن الله هو نفسه ابن الإنسان *في آنٍ معا! هكذا بالتالي ظلّ اللاهوت لاهوتا والناسوت ناسوتا ـ حسب تقسيم العقل ووفق مفاهيمه ـ رغم الوحدة الكاملة بينهما!

(حقيقة أن اللاهوت ظل لاهوتا والناسوت ناسوتا أهميتها هي أنها تفسر ـ أولا ـ كيف أن اللاهوت ثابت حقا لا يتغير أو يتبدل رغم تجسده في لحظة معينة داخل الزمن! تفسر ـ ثانيا ـ كيف ظل الكون موجودا وظل يعمل رغم موت المسيح، وهو الله، ذلك أن اللاهوت كما ذكرنا ـ كلاهوت ـ لم يطرأ عليه أي تغيير مطلقا! تفسر ـ أخيرا ـ لماذ نلجأ أحيانا، كما فعلت الملكة هيلانه، إلى القول إن المسيح فعل هذا بناسوته دون لاهوته، أو بلاهوته دون ناسوته. هذا تجاوز بالطبع وتفكير نسطوري يقسم المسيح إلى اثنين كما أشرنا. لكنه تجاوز مقبول في بعض الظروف والسياقات ما دام اللاهوت ظل على أي حال لاهوتا وظل الناسوت ناسوتا). 

***

ختاما لنتذكر ـ أمام عجز العقل تماما عن فهم هذا السر ـ أنها *مفارقة *كما نقول (paradox) لا تناقض (contradiction)! كل ذلك له بالتالي ما يفسره ويفك ألغازه تماما، فقط بشرط أن *يتجدد *العقل نفسه أولا ويستنير، بنعمته سبحانه، وتتغير بالتالي حتى طريقته في التفكير والفهم والاقتراب من هذه *الحقائق الإلهية*، والتي من ثم يدركها الله نفسه فقط لا يدركها أحد أبدا سواه! لذلك فحتى نحن حين ندركها لا ندركها حقا بعقولنا، مهما علت واستنارت، بل به هو ذاته، *بحضور الله نفسه* فينا!

تحياتي ومحبتي.

***
​


----------



## ياسر الجندى (19 نوفمبر 2020)

شكرا للأساتذة أمة ومولكا وحياة

صديقى خادم البتول ممتع -كعادتك- حتى وإن استرسلت

مازالت طبيعة المسيح تمثل إشكالية وصعوبة فهم بالنسبة لى 

أعاود السؤال عنها بسؤال مستقل حين أنتهى من كتاب البابا شنودة الثالث(طبيعة المسيح)

شكرا

​


----------



## ياسر الجندى (19 نوفمبر 2020)

*طبيعة المسيح*

يعد الخلاف الكرستولوجى حول شخصية السيد المسيح من المعالم البارزة منذ القرون الأولى للمسيحية ومن ذلك الخلاف حول طبيعة المسيح ،وهل للمسيح طبيعة واحدة أم طبيعتين ؟
مجامع مسكونية ومكانية ومناقشات مضنية وحوارات متأنية 
ولأن المذهب الأرثوذكسى يؤمن بطبيعة واحدة للمسيح والتى صرخ بها كيرلس السكندرى منذ القرن الخامس رداعلى نسطوريوس(واحدة هى الطبيعة الإلهية المتجسدة ) ولأن المذهب الأرثوذكسى يؤمن بأن اتحاد اللاهوت والناسوت كان اتحادا جوهريا (هيبوستاتيكى ) ولاينبغى التحدث عن طبيعتين للمسيح بعد التجسد
يقول البابا شنودة الثالث فى كتابه (طبيعة المسيح )ص 16
ونحن لانفصل بين لاهوته وناسوته ،وكما قال القديس أثناسيوس الرسولى عن السيد المسيح "ليس هو طبيعتين نسجد للواجدة ولانسجد للأخرى ،بل طبيعة واحدة هى الكلمة المتجسد ،المسجود مع جسده سجودا واحدا "
ولذلك فإن شعائر العبادة لاتقدم للاهوت وحده دون الناسوت،إذ لايوجد فصل،بل العبادةهى لهذا الإله المتجسد
وعليه فإن لازم القول مما سبق صرف الأفعال كلها والأقوال كلها لهذا الإله المتجسد دون تمييز أو أن يسوع كان وفقط إنسانا نبيا كما قال تلميذى عمواس
فهل هذا الفهم صحيح ؟؟ 　​


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 نوفمبر 2020)

> وعليه فإن لازم القول مما سبق صرف الأفعال كلها والأقوال كلها لهذا الإله المتجسد دون تمييز


دون تمييز نعم. أي تمييز يؤدي للفصل.
لكن تظل كل طبيعة لم تتحول للطبيعة الأخرى... وبالتالي تحتفظ بصفاتها.
ولذلك ستجد البابا شنودة البابا كيرلس الأول اللذان نقلت عنهما، هم نفسهما يقولون أن الصفات البشرية تنسب للناسوت والصفات اللاهوتية تنسب للاهوت.

كنت قد كتبت لك ردًا يشمل كل ما قلته وستقوله في هذا الصدد، إقرأه مرة اخرى:
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3823713&postcount=4

وبالتحديد العبارة:
إحفظ هذه العبارة: الاتحاد بين الطبيعتين لا يعني ولا يؤدي إلى تأثر الطبيعتين بنفس الفعل.


----------



## خادم البتول (20 نوفمبر 2020)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> مازالت طبيعة المسيح تمثل إشكالية وصعوبة فهم بالنسبة لى
> ​




إنت تاني؟ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 يا أستاذ لا يمكن "*تفهمها*" أصلا! اللاهوت عموما ـ حتى في الإسلام ـ لا يمكن فهمه أو معرفته عقلا! النفّري على ما أذكر ـ الصوفي الكبير ـ هو القائل: «*إذا عرفته لم يكن هو*، وإذا جهلك لم تكن أنت»! فإن كانت معرفة الله مستحيلة عقلا فما بالك بالله وقد تجسد؟ 

نحن لا "*نفهم*" الله أبدا بعقولنا ولكن "*ندركه*" بقلوبنا، ببصيرتنا وحدسنا، بوجداننا، بكل كياننا. وحين ندركه: لا تصلح عندئذ أية لغة *على الإطلاق *للتعبير عما أدركناه! لذلك قيل «*العارف لا يتكلم، والمتكلم لا يعرف*»! كما يُطلق عادة على هؤلاء العارفين "أهل الذوق": لأنهم *يذوقون *ولكن لا يملكون التعبير، *يرون *ولكن لا يستطيعون الوصف! النفّري أيضا بالمناسبة هو صاحب تلك المقولة الشهيرة الرائعة: *«كلما اتسعت الرؤية: ضاقت العبارة»!*

*حقيقة الحقائق *بالتالي، التي هي الله، التي هي المسيح، لا يمكن إدراكها أبدا كـ"*معرفة*" عقلية نظرية، ولكن فقط كـ"*خبرة*" حية وجودية!

***

الشكر لك أيضا صديقي في الختام ولعلنا نساعد حقا بالقليل الذي نعرفه. لا نطمح أبدا أن تفهم ولكن حسبنا أن تقترب ولو قليلا من هذه الحقائق الشريفة السامية. ربما نلتقي مرة أخرى بموضوعك الجديد، وإن كنتَ بين يدي أساتذتي هناك بالطبع، فحتى نلتقي. 

​


----------



## أَمَة (20 نوفمبر 2020)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> شكرا للأساتذة أمة ومولكا وحياة
> 
> صديقى خادم البتول ممتع -كعادتك- حتى وإن استرسلت
> 
> ...



 لا داعي لموضوع مستقل عن طبيعة المسيح لأن هذا الموضوع هو أيضاً عن  طبيعة المسيح.

أرى أن سهولة المتابعة والفائدة، لدى الباحث، ستكون أكبر لو كان الموضوعين في مكان واحد. لذلك تم دمج الموضوعين بعنوان "صلاة و طبيعة المسيح"


----------



## أَمَة (20 نوفمبر 2020)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> يعد الخلاف الكرستولوجى حول شخصية السيد المسيح من المعالم البارزة منذ القرون الأولى للمسيحية ومن ذلك الخلاف حول طبيعة المسيح ،وهل للمسيح طبيعة واحدة أم طبيعتين ؟
> مجامع مسكونية ومكانية ومناقشات مضنية وحوارات متأنية
> ولأن المذهب الأرثوذكسى يؤمن بطبيعة واحدة للمسيح والتى صرخ بها كيرلس السكندرى منذ القرن الخامس رداعلى نسطوريوس(واحدة هى الطبيعة الإلهية المتجسدة ) ولأن المذهب الأرثوذكسى يؤمن بأن اتحاد اللاهوت والناسوت كان اتحادا جوهريا (هيبوستاتيكى ) ولاينبغى التحدث عن طبيعتين للمسيح بعد التجسد
> يقول البابا شنودة الثالث فى كتابه (طبيعة المسيح )ص 16
> ...



"لا ينبغي التحدث عن طبيعتين للمسيح بعد التجسد."  هذا كلام غير دقيق. بل ينبغي أن نتحدث لنوضح و نرد على الأسئلة عن من هو المسيح، و كيف هو إنسان و إله في شخصه البشري الواحد.   أن اتحاد الطبيعه الإلهية بالطبيعة الإنسانية هو اتحاد حقيقي و كامل، تصفه الكنيسة بأنه أتحاد بدون اختلاط أو امتزاج أو ا ستحالة.لكي تفهم هذا الاتحاد و معنى وصف الكنيسة له، اخترت لك *شريطين قصيرين* للأخ وحيد المعروف بأدبه و هدوئه و اسلوبه السهل على الفهم، يرد في الأول على سؤالك الأول عن صلاة المسيح و في الثاني عن طيبعة المسيح و يشرح معنى اللاهوت و الناسوت وما معنى "بدون اختلاط أو امتزاج أو ا ستحالة".  اليك الرابطين:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ib1GQJQ5YQ
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Xh7hrBmPeg

أرجو الفائدة منهما لك و للقارئ الباحث.


----------



## خادم البتول (22 نوفمبر 2020)

سلام ونعمة، ومرحبا من جديد: 



ياسر الجندى قال:


> وعليه فإن لازم القول مما سبق صرف الأفعال كلها والأقوال كلها لهذا الإله المتجسد دون تمييز 　​




نعم، ولكن هل تستطيع «صرف الأفعال كلها والأقوال كلها لهذا الإله المتجسد دون تمييز»؟ لا تستطيع، لأن العقل نفسه ـ منذ أكل من شجرة المعرفة ـ فقد *وحدة الإدراك *الإلهي فانقسم وصار *ازدواجي التفكير:* لا "يعقل" إلا بالتمييز ومن ثم الفصل ولو ضمنيا بين المفاهيم المتقابلة، كما أشرنا بالمرة السابقة. لذلك فأنت ـ خاصة كمسلم ـ تريد *فهم العهد الجديد بمنطق العهد القديم *وتحاول تفسير الجديد حسب مفاهيم القديم وأفكاره! لا تعرف بالتالي *واحدية *المسيح ـ الإله الإنسان ـ ولكن فقط *ثنائية *الإله مقابل الإنسان، وهكذا يفصل عقلك دائما بينهما. 

علاوة على ذلك: أنت تنظر فقط إلى *يسوع الناصري *الذي تحاول فهمه، ثم تتصور إنه ـ فيما نزعم ـ الإنسان الذي اتحد اللاهوت معه. ولكن حتى هذا ليس صحيحا. لم يتحد الله مع ناسوت يسوع الناصري، بالأحرى اتحد الله مع *الإنسانية* فظهر يسوع الناصري إلى الوجود! يسوع ليس الإنسان الذي اتحد فيه اللاهوت والناسوت معا، بل اتحد اللاهوت والناسوت معا فكان *اسم هذا الاتحاد *يسوع الناصري! يسوع هو *تعبير *هذه الاتحاد *وإعلانه*. يسوع بالتالي ليس إنسانا فحسب، ولا إلها فحسب، بل هو *وحدة *الاثنين معا. *الكلمة المتجسد. الإله الإنسان! *

لذلك قال الآباء «*تأنسن الإله كي يتأله الإنسان*»: هذان ليسا حدثان منفصلان بل في الحقيقة *حدث واحد*! تأنسن الإله، وفي اللحظة نفسها تأله الإنسان! بمجرد أن اتحد الله مع الطبيعة الإنسانية، تألهت الطبيعة الإنسانية بهذا الاتحاد. هكذا انتهي "*الانفصال*" أخيرا بين الله والإنسان، تصالحنا من جديد مع الله، عدنا إلى وحدتنا مع القدوس، وبدأ من ثم العهد الجديد! 

***

هناك إذاً إله وهناك إنسان، هكذا كان في القديم. أما في عهد النعمة فهناك بالأحرى *وحدة *الله والإنسان! وهي وحدة شاملة بدأت بيسوع البِكر لكنها لم تتوقف، بل صار الجميع ـ بالنعمة ـ مدعوّا لها. فأما مَن رفض الدعوة: ظل أسير العهد القديم، في ظلمة الاغتراب والموت عن الله. وأما مَن قبل: فلا يبقى بعد حتى إنسانا كما كان بل يدخل أيضا في هذه *الوحدة *التي تفوق العقول! يصير هو أيضا هذا "*الواحد*" الذي كان المسيح يطلبه لأجل الجميع في "صلاته الوداعية": 

«احفظهم في اسمك الذين أعطيتني، ليكونوا *واحدا كما نحن*... ليكون *الجميع واحدا*... ليكونوا هم أيضا *واحدا فينا*... ليكونوا *واحدا كما أننا نحن واحد*». 

(يوحنا 17، أهم إصحاح بالكتاب كله في تقديري المتواضع)!

لذلك كان يسوع هو «البِكر بين أخوة كثيرين»، ولكن بالوقت ذاته: دخل هؤلاء الأخوة الكثيرون في هذه الوحدة أيضا، لم يعد أيّ منهم إنسانا بالمعنى القديم بل أصبح *عضوا *في المسيح، الذي صار الكل بالتالي واحدا فيه! لذلك فالكنيسة ليست "*مجموع*" هؤلاء فرادى بل "*وحدة*" هؤلاء جميعا، جسد هذا المسيح الواحد!

***

نكتفي بهذا القدر على أن نعود بمشيئة الرب بعد فاصل قصير إلى الجزء الثاني من هذه الرسالة. 

​


----------



## خادم البتول (22 نوفمبر 2020)

....................

غير أن العقل للأسف ـ والعقل منتوج العهد القديم ومن ثم رهينه دائما حبيس أفكاره ـ يعود ليتساءل: ولكن *كيف يموت اللاهوت*، أو يجوع أو يعطش أو يبكي أو ينام؟ أي أن العقل ينبش ويحفر ولا يهدأ حتى *يستخرج *اللاهوت مرة أخرى من هذه الوحدة التي لا تنفصم، يقسم المسيح الذي لا ينقسم، ويقع بذلك في التناقض! سبب التناقض إذاً هو أن العقل يفرض *ازدواجيته وانقسامه هو نفسه *على المسيح! التناقض ليس أبدا في المسيح بل هو *تناقض العقل ذاته*! 

العقل ـ بتشبيه بسيط ـ يشبه الأحمق الذي يميّز ويفصل بين "*الموجة*" المحدودة و"*البحر*" اللامحدود، يصر على أنهما *اثنين*، "موجة" و"بحر"، غافلا تماما عن أن كليهما في الحقيقة "*ماء*" ومن ثم فهما ـ على الأقل من منظور الماء ـ *في الحقيقة واحد! *

(«المثل لا يطابق الممثول في كل وجه» كما ذكرنا سابقا فانتبه فضلا حتى لا نقع بأي خطأ أو عثرة. هذا التشبيه لا يُستخدم إلا للرهبان المتقدمين جدا، لأنه قد يوحي بمذهب "وحدة الوجود" وهذا ليس ما تقول المسيحية رغم توافر الشواهد عليه بالكتاب. أحاول فقط تقريب الصورة قليلا لعقلك، فلا تتشبث فضلا بأي مثال ثم ترهقني وتشقيني من حيث أردت مساعدتك)! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




لو أن هذه "الموجة" نطقت ـ وكان لديها "وعي الماء" وإدراكه ـ لقالت ببساطة: «*أنا والبحر واحد*»!

بالمثل: من منظور المسيح نفسه، أي بوعي المسيح وإدراكه، "*وعي الوحدة*" ذاتها، قال يسوع ببساطة: «*أنا والآب واحد*»!

***

هذا هو نفسه السبب أن يسوع لم يقل «*أنا الله*» كما يحتج الغافلون دائما ويطلب سجناء العهد القديم. وهل تقول الموجة أبدا «*أنا البحر*»؟ بالقطع لا! ذلك لأن *تميّز *الموجة هكذا *كموجة *ـ مقابل البحر كبحر ـ *هذا نفسه تمييز العقل القديم *بينهما! أما وقد *اتحدت *الموجة والبحر اتحادا كاملا (عبر اكتشاف "الماء" كما في المثال، أو عبر "التجسد" كما في المسيحية) فقد *انتهى التمييز *بينهما ومن ثم غابت "الموجة" و"البحر" كليهما! أصبحت الحقيقة الوحيدة هي فقط "الماء"! 

بالمثل: الحقيقة الوحيدة هي فقط "المسيح"، أي فقط هذه "الوحدة" نفسها بين اللاهوت والناسوت! لذلك فالإنسان الذي يدرك حقيقة هذه الوحدة لا يعود يرى *موجة ذاته *أبدا إذا جاز التعبير، ولا أية موجة أخرى، بل يرى فقط المسيح في كل إنسان، وعن نفسه يقول كما قال الرسول «أحيا *لا أنا بل المسيح* يحيا فيّ»!

لا توجد بالتالي أية لغة هنا على الإطلاق للتعبير حقا. لا نملك إلا *الإشارة *فقط إلى هذا المسيح، هذا "الاتحاد" الذي يتجاوز سائر الأفكار والمفاهيم والتصورات، هذا "الواحد" فوق كل العقول! انظر كم اجتهد يسوع نفسه كي يشرح ـ عبر لغة العهد القديم ـ هذا الذي لا يمكن أبدا شرحه: *أنا والآب واحد ـ مَن رآني فقد رأى الآب ـ الآب فيّ وأنا فيه ـ صدقوني أني في الآب والآب فيّ.. *إلخ! 

***

أما وقد أدركنا محنة العقل وعجز اللغة نقول ختاما: إننا لا نملك في المقابل إلا أن نعود نحن أيضا إلى العهد القديم لنشرح ـ وفق أفكاره ومفاهيمه ـ حقيقة ما حدث. من هنا نقول إنه رغم اتحاد الطبيعتين: ما يزال اللاهوت لاهوتا والناسوت ناسوتا، سيان أدرك الناس حقيقة المسيح أو خفيت عليهم! (ما تزال الموجة موجة والبحر بحرا، سيان أدرك الناس حقيقة الماء أو خفيت عليهم)!

نقول أيضا إن اللاهوت مطلقا، اللاهوت منفصلا منفردا كما عرفناه بالقديم، لا يمكن أبدا أن يموت! لكن هذا بحد ذاته لا يمنع *وحدة *اللاهوت والناسوت أن تموت، والفرق هنا هو أنها حتى إن ماتت *تقوم*! واحد العهد الجديد إذاً، المسيح، نعم قد يموت، لأنه *الإله المتأنسن*. ولكن لنفس السبب، لأنه الإله المتأنسن، لا يغلبه الموت أبدا وبالتالي *فحتى إن مات يقوم*! (ولأنها وحدة وجودية شاملة فهكذا أيضا في الحقيقة كل مَن آمن به ودخل فيه وفي هذه الوحدة معه: لا يموت وحتى «*لو مات فسيحيا*»)! 


عذرا للإطالة وأتمنى أن تكون الصورة قد اتضحت ولو قليلا! 

​


----------



## Maran+atha (23 نوفمبر 2020)

شكراً كثير لسؤالك أخي الحبيب ياسر
الإجابة هي:
 1- السيد المسيح ليس لاهوتًا مجردًا، ولكنه لاهوت متحد بالناسوت.. إله كامل وإنسان كامل في إتحاد عجيب متكامل. فإن رأيناه يفعل الأفعال الإلهية فلا نتعجب لأنه هو الله، وإن رأيناه يفعل الأفعال البشرية فلا نندهش لأنه هو الإنسان الكامل . عندما كان يصلي أو يجوع أو يعطش أو يتعب أو يبكي أو يحزن ويكتئب. إلخ. فإنه كان يفعل كل هذا كإنسان كامل له نفس مشاعر وأحاسيس وطبيعة الإنسان، وليس كإله لأن اللاهوت منزَّه عن الجوع والعطش والتعب ولا يحتاج للصلاة.. إلخ.. إذًا فهو عندما كان يصلي كان يصلي كإنسان وليس كإله، فقد شابهنا في كل شيء ما خلا الخطية وحدها، ولم يسمح للاهوته بتخفيف الآلام عن ناسوته لكيما تكون ذبيحته حقيقية مقبولة ويقدر أن يكفر عن خطايانا " من ثمَّ كان ينبغي أن يشبه أخوته في كل شيء لكي يكون رحيمًا ورئيس كهنة أمينًا في ما لله حتى يكفر خطايا الشعب. لأنه فيما هو تألم مُجرَّبًا يقدر أن يعين المجرَّبين"(عب 2: 17، 18).

2- كان السيد المسيح يصلي للآب، فيقدم صلوات وتشكرات وتسابيح للآب في مناجاة عجيبة داخل الوحدة الثالوثية، مثلما يناجي الإنسان نفسه ويقول "أنني قلت لنفسي" أو "ناقشت هذا الأمر جيدًا مع نفسي". وكان السيد المسيح يقول "أنا لست وحدي لأن الآب معي" (يو 16: 32) فالآب في الابن والابن في الآب وكلاهما واحد في الجوهر الإلهي.


----------



## ياسر الجندى (3 ديسمبر 2020)

أشكركم جميعا

تم مشاهدة الفيديو

وجارى قراءة الردود ​


----------

